# I could use a few beta testers



## Big Bob (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm about a week away from an initial beta version of* WIPS *and I could use a small number of beta testers to do an initial shakedown. If you would like to participate please PM me with your email address and I'll contact you. There is no formal documentation yet but I am in the process of preparing a beta testers guide.

*WIPS* is the successor of *SIPS* but its emphasis is on virtual *wind* instruments so I'm especially looking for beta testers that have an interest in this specialty area of VI technology. If you PM me, please tell me whether you have a Wind Controller (such as an EWI) or a breath controller such as the BC3. While WIPS can be used with just a keyboard, more realistic emulation is possible when you have a BC (or at least an expression pedal) in your arsenal of MIDI controllers.

Wow, there was more interest in this than I expected! :shock: 

I'm pleased to report that I already have more beta testers than I have time to interface with, so I guess I'll have to put the brakes on for a while. (I might be getting too old for all this excitement) :lol: 

So, if anyone else wants to volunteer, I can only put you on the backup list and if anything comes up in the future I'll let you know. 

Since the forum is now accepting attachments again, I've attached the my revised pdf on VWI Design Guidelines which now includes a preliminary overview of WIPS in section 7.0. You'll find the attachment about 4 posts down in this thread.

Again, many thanks for so many volunteers.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool news, keeping the good thing on! Bravo Bob, you are my hero.


----------



## paoling (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Bob, I'm not currently using VI so much, since I'm involved in KSP programming too, but since you have been so kind with me, I'd like to test WIPS for you. I've a BC3 controller. What kind of should I put in? I've got something like EWQLSO, Westgate and Kontakt's VSL. Let me know.


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Paolo,

Please PM me with your email address. If I had it, I misplaced it. :oops: 

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

For anyone that might be interested, I recently revised my VWI Design Guidelines pdf and I'm attaching it to this post.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, there was more interest in this than I expected! :shock: 

I'm pleased to report that I already have more beta testers than I have time to interface with, so I guess I'll have to put the brakes on for a while. (I might be getting too old for all this excitement) :lol: 

So, if anyone else wants to volunteer, I can only put you on the backup list and if anything comes up in the future I'll let you know.

Also, if you do PM me, *please give me your email address * right away so I don't have to PM you back to ask for it a second time. :wink: 

Again, thanks for your interest in WIPS.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## jm (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Big Bob,

I'm a big fan of your sips legato script, and am eagerly awaiting any new updates. i think that i could have some valuable input in your new script project. 
here's a little bio about me and what i do.....

http://www.patchmanmusic.com/JuddMiller.html

thanks,
judd miller
[email protected]


----------



## jm (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Big Bob,

Judd here again. Please email me if you'd like to add me on to the beta list. [email protected] also, i use aftertouch with my EVI (hand mad by nyle steiner.) I've noticed issues with other scripts and sips legato, especially scripts that deal with micro tuning. The sips script works great by itself. It's amazing. I'd be so interested to see what improvemnets you are making. I look forward to hearing from you.

Judd Miller


----------

